# péché - antonyme



## Dr Walid

*bonsoire,*

*je cherche le contraire du mot péché*


*Merci d'avoir répondu à ma question*​


----------



## janpol

Bonne action ???


----------



## tilt

Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Dr Walid.

Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas un contraire à _péché_, mais plusieurs, selon ce que l'on veut dire (le péché au sens large par exemple, ou un péché).
Et même en précisant ce sens, il n'est pas sûr qu'un simple et unique mot puisse être considéré comme tel.


----------



## Dr Walid

péché * est* un acte interdit par la *religion*
je veux savoir le contraire


----------



## Dr Walid

janpol said:


> Bonne action ???


 
non ce n'est pas dans ce sens





tilt said:


> Bienvenue sur les forums WR, Dr Walid.
> 
> Je dirais qu'il n'y a pas un contraire à _péché_, mais plusieurs, selon ce que l'on veut dire (le péché au sens large par exemple, ou un péché).
> Et même en précisant ce sens, il n'est pas sûr qu'un simple et unique mot puisse être considéré comme tel.


 

péché *est* un acte interdit par la *religion*


----------



## tilt

Dr Walid said:


> péché * est* un acte interdit par la *religion*
> je veux savoir le contraire


Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de terme unique pour désigner un acte autorisé par la religion.


----------



## Dr Walid

tilt said:


> Je ne crois pas qu'il existe de terme unique pour désigner un acte autorisé par la religion.


 
Merci egalement !

mais puisqu'on a péché il faut être le contraire
j'ai bien cherché 
et j'ai trouvé

péché # bien

*est*-*elle vraie* ?


----------



## tilt

Dr Walid said:


> Merci egalement !
> 
> mais puisqu'on a péché il faut être le contraire
> j'ai bien cherché
> et j'ai trouvé
> 
> péché # bien
> 
> *est*-*elle vraie* ?


Dans certains contextes bien précis, on peut sans doute les opposer, oui, tout comme on peut le faire avec _pureté_ (antonyme proposé par le TLFi), ou _vertu_.
Mais encore une fois, _péché_ n'a pas de contraire absolu ; tout dépend du contexte.


----------



## Dr Walid

tilt said:


> Dans certains contextes bien précis, on peut sans doute les opposer, oui, tout comme on peut le faire avec _pureté_ (antonyme proposé par le TLFi), ou _vertu_.
> Mais encore une fois, _péché_ n'a pas de contraire absolu ; tout dépend du contexte.


 

oui,je sais ce que tu as dit en ce qui concerne le contexte 
alors j'ai trouvé que dans la religion le contraire du mot péché
est *Bienfait*
merci beaucoup ^.^


----------



## Maître Capello

Dr Walid said:


> oui,je sais ce que tu as dit en ce qui concerne le contexte
> alors j'ai trouvé que dans la religion le contraire du mot péché
> est *Bienfait*


Non, ce n'est pas exactement le contraire de _péché_…

Encore une fois, comme l'a dit Tilt, il n'y a *pas* de réel antonyme et le terme le plus adéquat variera selon le contexte ! Si tu veux que nous puissions t'aider, tu dois nous donner le contexte exact…


----------



## Dr Walid

Maître Capello said:


> Non, ce n'est pas exactement le contraire de _péché_…
> 
> Encore une fois, comme l'a dit Tilt, il n'y a *pas* de réel antonyme et le terme le plus adéquat variera selon le contexte ! Si tu veux que nous puissions t'aider, tu dois nous donner le contexte exact…


 
oui merci
mais je voulais savoir le contraire selon le contexte de la religion 
par exemple  *les hommes qui ont commis les péchés ils vont en enfer.*


----------



## Maître Capello

Dr Walid said:


> oui merci
> mais je voulais savoir le contraire selon le contexte de la religion


Oui, mais justement, le contexte de la religion seul ne suffit pas !





> par exemple  *les hommes qui ont commis les des péchés ils vont en enfer.*


Le contraire de cette phrase en particulier sera quelque chose comme :

_Les hommes qui ont fait le bien / la volonté de Dieu vont au paradis._


----------



## snarkhunter

Dans ce cas, je serais tenté de proposer "la vertu" ou "la sainteté", même si cette dernière pourra certes paraître un peu extrême.

Mais j'ai cherché quelque chose de "logique" : comme on peut vivre _dans le péché_, on peut également vivre _dans la vertu_ ou _dans la sainteté_...

J'aurais tout de même une nette préférence pour la vertu. Je sais que le terme est plutôt traditionnellement opposé à "vice", mais... n'est-ce pas là quelque chose de très proche ?


----------



## Maître Capello

snarkhunter said:


> J'aurais tout de même une nette préférence pour la vertu. Je sais que le terme est plutôt traditionnellement opposé à "vice", mais... n'est-ce pas là quelque chose de très proche ?


Proche, certes… mais synonyme/antonyme, non…

_bien_ ↔ _mal
vertu_ ↔ _vice
péché_ ↔ (pas d'antonyme)


----------



## TitTornade

Bonjour,
les catholiques (ou les chrétiens...) n'opposent-ils pas les 7 *péchés capitaux *aux 4 *vertus cardinales* ?


----------



## tilt

TitTornade said:


> Bonjour,
> les catholiques (ou les chrétiens...) n'opposent-ils pas les 7 *péchés capitaux *aux 4 *vertues cardinales* ?


_Vert*us*_ cardinales, pas _vert*ues*_. 
C'est l'un des antonymes possibles, déjà évoqué d'ailleurs.


----------



## Pinairun

Être en état de grâce? Est-ce que l'on est sans péché? Donc, grâce v.s. péché. Ne serait-il pas possible?


----------

